# Was habt ihr gewählt?



## jadenhoch (26. Mai 2019)

*Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Hi, 

was habt ihr bei der EU-Wahl gewählt. 

Ich wollte zuerst entweder die CDU oder die AFD wählen. CDU weil ich mehr Stabilität in der EU haben möchte, AFD weil ich die falsche Zuwanderung beenden möchte. Ich habe mich am Ende für die AfD entschieden. 

Wie sieht die Sache bei euch aus.


----------



## Andrej (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Es war nicht die CDU, FDP, AFD oder Die Grünen bleiben also noch 37 übrig!


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



jadenhoch schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich wollte zuerst entweder die CDU oder die AFD wählen. CDU weil ich mehr Stabilität in der EU haben möchte, AFD weil ich die falsche Zuwanderung beenden möchte. Ich habe mich am Ende für die AfD entschieden.



Ähm du willst mir Stabilität in der EU und wählst dann eine Partei die die EU am liebsten abschaffen würde?
Europawahl 2019: AfD aendert weitreichende Wahl-O-Mat-Aussage | Politik

Also ich werd jetzt nicht sagen was ich genau gewählt habe,  hab damit keine Probleme im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis drüber zu reden. Aber im Internet muss nicht sein.  War auf jeden Fall eine Pro-EU Partei, da ich das Gebilde EU für enorm wichtig halte und es sehr bedenklich finde, dass nicht nur ein Trump und Putin alles daran setzt das Projekt geeintes Europa zu korrumpieren, sondern auch immer mehr Länder innerhalb der EU die davon eigentlich stark profitieren.

Wer heute im Zeitalter der Globalisierung glaubt Nationalstaaten seien die Lösung ist einfach nur dumm, sorry.  Oder glaubt jemand ernsthaft das ein Pups-Staat alleine ein guten Handelsdeal mit den USA oder China herausholen würden? Wenn die EU als Kollektiv scheitert, wird das für Europa an sich eine enorme Talfahrt einleiten. Sei es wirtschaftlich oder auch politisch.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Bei mir fällt das recht eindeutig aus, spiegelt doch der Wal-O-Mat meine Präferenzen zu fast 100% wieder, auch auf den Plätzen.
War vor 2 Wochen zur Europawahl.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich will den Thread nicht später wegen "Zeter und Mordio" schließen müssen, wenngleich ich so ein Thema durchaus sehr heikel sehe. Also bitte seht davon ab andere User für ihre Wahl zu beleidigen/anzugreifen oder ähnlich, und bleibt selbst bei der Kritik - so sie denn UNBEDINGT sein muß (man kann sich hier ja auch mal ohne äußern) - maximal sachlich. Danke.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Andrej schrieb:


> Es war nicht die CDU, FDP, AFD oder Die Grünen bleiben also noch 37 übrig!



Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen, außer vieleicht das es auch nicht die SPD war, also noch 36 andere übrig bleiben.


----------



## jadenhoch (26. Mai 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich will den Thread nicht später wegen "Zeter und Mordio" schließen müssen, wenngleich ich so ein Thema durchaus sehr heikel sehe. Also bitte seht davon ab andere User für ihre Wahl zu beleidigen/anzugreifen oder ähnlich, und bleibt selbst bei der Kritik - so sie denn UNBEDINGT sein muß (man kann sich hier ja auch mal ohne äußern) - maximal sachlich. Danke.



Die westliche Demokratie ist im Niedergang. Wenn man fürs Wahlverhalten beleidigt wird. Das ist deren sogenannte Freiheit.



azzih schrieb:


> Ähm du willst mir Stabilität in der EU und wählst dann eine Partei die die EU am liebsten abschaffen würde?
> Europawahl 2019: AfD aendert weitreichende Wahl-O-Mat-Aussage | Politik
> 
> Also ich werd jetzt nicht sagen was ich genau gewählt habe,  hab damit keine Probleme im Freundes und Bekanntenkreis drüber zu reden. Aber im Internet muss nicht sein.  War auf jeden Fall eine Pro-EU Partei, da ich das Gebilde EU für enorm wichtig halte und es sehr bedenklich finde, dass nicht nur ein Trump und Putin alles daran setzt das Projekt geeintes Europa zu korrumpieren, sondern auch immer mehr Länder innerhalb der EU die davon eigentlich stark profitieren.
> ...




Das sind auch gute Argumente. Aber wo ist die Logik Millionen kulturfremder und bildungsferner Völker in die EU zu lassen. In eine Volkswirtschaft in der du zukünftig für fast alle Berufe ein Hochschulabschluss brauchst, der Rest wird automatisiert oder ausgelagert (nach China).


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Naja, ich habe nicht vor meine Kreuzchen öffentlich zu machen aber so viel kann ich verraten - #niemehrCDU war aktiv (wobei bei mir auch "#nochnieCDU" war^^).


----------



## Mottekus (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich kann auch definitiv für mich die CDU/CSU, SPD,FDP,AFD,Linken und Grünen ausschließen xD


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Herrlich, die ersten Hochrechnungen zur Europawahl sind da, Union demnach nur noch bei 28 Prozent -7,3% zu 2014, SPD bei 15,5% was -11,3% gegenüber dem Ergebnis von 2014 ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Die AfD wählen damit Europa stabil bleibt?
Man kann auch ein Rudel Wölfe zum Schafe hüten nutzen. 
Und gewählt habe ich.... meine persönliche Sache, Hauptsache nicht diesen blau angemalten Kot.


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



jadenhoch schrieb:


> Das sind auch gute Argumente. Aber wo ist die Logik Millionen kulturfremder und bildungsferner Völker in die EU zu lassen. In eine Volkswirtschaft in der du zukünftig für fast alle Berufe ein Hochschulabschluss brauchst, der Rest wird automatisiert oder ausgelagert.



Kann man wegen mir kritisch sehen und persönlich bin ich auch kein Fan davon das aus Asylrecht quasi dauerhafte Einwanderung wurde.

Allerdings ist imo der 2. Teil nicht ganz richtig: Wir brauchen aktuell auch sehr viele Handwerker, viele Klein- und mittelständische Betriebe finden kaum noch Azubis. Auch Pflegebereich fehlt massiv Personal und generell kann man heute auch noch mit ner kaufmännischen Lehre/Beruf gut klarkommen. Ob man die jetzt durch Flüchtlinge füllen kann, mal abwarten. 

Zumindest wirst du bei Deutschlands aktuellem Gehaltsgefüge wenige legale Zuwanderer finden, weder für hochqualifizierte Jobs noch für weniger qualifizierte. Lohnnebenkosten und Steuern sind hier zu hoch und Gehälter mit die schlechtesten in Westeuropa. Mittlerweile gehen ausländische Arbeitskräfte lieber in Länder wo mehr hängen bleibt als hier.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht diesen blau angemalten Kot.



Statt der AfD gibts ja wirklich bessere Alternativen. Gestern in Mannheim gesehen - da hab ich mich ja fast umentschieden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mottekus (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Grundsätzlich begrüße ich jedoch das CDU/CSU und SPD anhand der Ergebnisse ne Ansage bekommen haben.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Herrlich, die ersten Hochrechnungen zur Europawahl sind da, Union demnach nur noch bei 28 Prozent -7,3% zu 2014, SPD bei 15,5% was -11,3% gegenüber dem Ergebnis von 2014 ist.


Also entweder ich hab mich da eben verhört oder die haben im DLF 22% für die CDU gesagt, also genauso viel wie für die Grünen.


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

[emoji170]


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich kann sagen wen ich nicht gewählt habe und das sind auf jeden Fall CDU, AfD und FDP.
Parteien welche von mir niemals Stimmen bekommen würden.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe nicht vor meine Kreuzchen öffentlich zu machen aber so viel kann ich verraten - #niemehrCDU war aktiv (wobei bei mir auch "#nochnieCDU" war^^).



Ich habe meine Wahl auch anhand des Einsatzes gegen die Uploadfilter getroffen.

#niewiederCDU
#VOSSmussweg




Poulton schrieb:


> Also entweder ich hab mich da eben verhört oder die haben im DLF 22% für die CDU gesagt, also genauso viel wie für die Grünen.



Die CDU (21,8%) wird von der CSU (6,6%) getrennt. 
Die Grünen haben 21,7%.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Piraten bleiben voraussichtlich knapp drin, während die NPD raus ist.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ach Mensch, komisch das die CDU sonst überall bei 28,3 Prozent steht


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Das ist aber trotzdem die Summe der Union.
Hier direkt von Google:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Also entweder ich hab mich da eben verhört oder die haben im DLF 22% für die CDU gesagt, also genauso viel wie für die Grünen.



Ohne die CSU ja, läge die CDU nur bei 22%.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Da habe ich wohl CDU als Synonym für die gesamte Union gesehen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

WAS? Die PARTEI hat zweieinhalb Prozent? 

Also ich hab die Piraten nicht gewählt mit dem Hintergrund "die erreichen ohnehin keine nennenswerten Ergebnisse (mehr)" - bei über 2 % kriegen die Satiriker ja tatsächlich nen Abgeordneten oder zwei nach Brüssel. Da wäre das ja tatsächlich ne relevante Option gewesen. Ich schmeiß mich weg.

Naja, wenn schon Protestwähler dann besser so ne Unsinnspartei gewählt als irgendwas rechtsextremes.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, dass sie den einen Abgeordneten halten können. 
Der Zweite auf der Liste der Piraten hatte sich eh durch Belästigungen unbeliebt gemacht.


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Freue mich schon auf die regelmäßigen Videos von Nico Semsrott aus dem EU Parlament


----------



## Mottekus (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Sonneborn und Semsrott rettenn die EU <3

Für Europa reicht´s xD


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



efdev schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die regelmäßigen Videos von Nico Semsrott aus dem EU Parlament



Mal sehnen, wie dann seine Arbeit bei heute-show und Anstalt aussieht.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



jadenhoch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt ihr bei der EU-Wahl gewählt.
> ....



Ich habe Sowohl für Italien als auch für Deutschland Ungültig gemacht. Politisch sehe ich kaum Land in den Letzten Jahren.
Wofür eigentlich immer dieses Wahlgeheimnis? Hat man Angst das andere die eigene Meinung kennen°


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wofür eigentlich immer dieses Wahlgeheimnis? Hat man Angst das andere die eigene Meinung kennen°



Stell dir vor du wählst ne linke Partei und wohnst in nem Mietshaus mit Neonazis.
Du willst nicht dass die das wissen.

Das ist natürlich ein gekünzeltes Beispiel aber es gibt unzählige Situationen wo es nicht gerade förderlich ist wenn andere wissen was du wählst (du könntest auch der einzige Neonazi im Mietshaus voller Immigranten sein... ebenso ungünstig).

Es muss ja nicht mal so extrem sein. Es reicht ja schon wenn in der Eckkneipe jeder wüsste wer CDU und wer SPD gewählt hat. Da würds ggf. auch ganz schön rundgehen.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

tja recht hast du, Traurig genug. Ich bin Trotzdem dafür immer auch öffentlich zu seiner Meinung zu stehen und das jeder das machen sollte nicht nur beim Wählen. Das soziale Zusammenleben Bassiert aber leider auf Lügen und Geheimnissen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Statt der AfD gibts ja wirklich bessere Alternativen. Gestern in Mannheim gesehen - da hab ich mich ja fast umentschieden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man hat heute wirklich gut gesehen das Alternativen nicht br.. blau sein müssen. Ich hoffe, und danach sieht es zzt aus, dass die grüne Politik in der EU deutlich mehr Gewicht bekommt.
Wichtig war dass die CDU und SPD einen Schuss vor den Bug bekommen haben. 
Wenn man sich zb. eine Nahles anhört und die Arbeit ihrer Partei anschaut.... nur peinlich. 
Ein Mindestlohn der für Altersarmut sorgt und dann darf man später auf seine Rente noch Steuern bezahlen. 
Man hat also ein Leben lang für wenig Geld geknüppelt und darauf fleißig seine Steuern bezahlt und darf dann, wenn man sich den Ruhestand verdient hat, zusehen wie man auf ein schon versteuertes Geld nochmals zur Kasse gebeten wird.
Ein mieser Sauhaufen ist das, nicht mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Wichtig war dass die CDU und SPD einen Schuss vor den Bug bekommen haben.



Der war leider offenbar nicht dicht genug am Bug.
Da kriegt die CDU das schlechteste Ergebnis ever bei den Wahlen, verliert über 7% seit den letzten Wahlen und die Karrenbauer stellt sich vors Mikro und sagt wir sind angetreten um stärkste Kraft zu werden und haben das Ziel erreicht. Klarer Wählerauftrag blubblubb stellen gerne den Kommissionspräsidenten bla usw. - noch nicht ansatzweise irgendwas von wegen hmmm vielleicht läuft da was falsch.

Bei sowas könnt ich immer kotzen. Was muss denn noch passieren dass die sich nen Millimeter von ihrem 60er-Jahre Kurs/Sprech wegbewegen? CDU 9% und Rechte Parteien 30? Dann isses zu spät. Mann, Mann...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der war leider offenbar nicht dicht genug am Bug.
> Da kriegt die CDU das schlechteste Ergebnis ever bei den Wahlen, verliert über 7% seit den letzten Wahlen und die Karrenbauer stellt sich vors Mikro und sagt wir sind angetreten um stärkste Kraft zu werden und haben das Ziel erreicht. Klarer Wählerauftrag blubblubb stellen gerne den Kommissionspräsidenten bla usw. - noch nicht ansatzweise irgendwas von wegen hmmm vielleicht läuft da was falsch.
> 
> Bei sowas könnt ich immer kotzen.



Die Union muss halt auch erst bei 15% landen bevor die vielleicht mal merken, hmm, unser Wirtschaftsnuttengehabe und Speerlutschen zu Gunsten derer die (sofern sie mal ehrlich wären) sowieso schon nicht mehr wissen was sie mit ihrem Vermögen sinnvoll anstellen sollen kommt wohl doch nicht bei genügend Wählern gut an.
Solange aber noch ausreichend senile alte Säcke leben, die Union wählen weil sie das schon immer gewählt haben, sind wir davon leider noch einige Jahre entfernt (das die Union so drastisch absackt wie die SPD).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich will den Thread nicht später wegen "Zeter und Mordio" schließen müssen, wenngleich ich so ein Thema durchaus sehr heikel sehe. Also bitte seht davon ab andere User für ihre Wahl zu beleidigen/anzugreifen oder ähnlich, und bleibt selbst bei der Kritik - so sie denn UNBEDINGT sein muß (man kann sich hier ja auch mal ohne äußern) - maximal sachlich. Danke.



Könntest du dem Thread eigentlich nachträglich eine Umfrage verpassen, damit man mal einen quantitativen Überblick bekommt, auch von Leuten die anonym ein Kreuz setzen wollen?




jadenhoch schrieb:


> Das sind auch gute Argumente. Aber wo ist die Logik Millionen kulturfremder und bildungsferner Völker in die EU zu lassen. In eine Volkswirtschaft in der du zukünftig für fast alle Berufe ein Hochschulabschluss brauchst, der Rest wird automatisiert oder ausgelagert (nach China).



Abgesehen davon, dass wir einen immer größeren Dienstleistungsanteil an den Beschäftigten haben und sich Dienstleistung kaum maschinisieren lässt:
Bei der Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen geht es icht um Bedarf, sondern um Humanität. Man kann auch letztere ablehnen (und das ist eine Diskussion, die den Umfang hier sprengen würde), aber man sollte es nicht verwechseln. Sonst fragt man -wie du- was an der Verknüpfung zweier Aspekte "logisch" wäre, zwischen denen es aber gar keine Verknüpfung gibt und damit blamiert man sich.

An dieser Stelle der Hinweis, dass laut Wiki/Frontex in den vergangenen fünf Jahren ganze 2,044401 "Millionen" illegale Einreisen registriert wurden. Deine Verwendung der Mehrzahl in "Millionen von" ist also wirklich nur denkbar knapp gerechtfertigt. Selbst wenn man die letzten 10 Jahre betrachtet, wurden von einschließlich 2008 bis 2017 nur knapp über 5 Millionen Erstanträge gestellt. Und da ist jeweils schon ein nenneswerter Anteil von Bewohnern des Balkans und Osteuropa dabei, die klar zum europäischen Kulturraum gehören. Und natürlich sind alldijenigen enthalten, deren Anträge im Anschluss abgelehnt wurden.
Im gleichen Zeitraum wurden in der EU übrigens über 50 Millionen Kinder geboren.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber trotzdem die Summe der Union.
> Hier direkt von Google:
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist eigentlich mit der "wiedererstarkenden FDP" los? Sollte Liberalität nicht gerade bei einer EU-Wahl ein gutes Argument sein?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der war leider offenbar nicht dicht genug am Bug.
> Da kriegt die CDU das schlechteste Ergebnis ever bei den Wahlen, verliert über 7% seit den letzten Wahlen und die Karrenbauer stellt sich vors Mikro und sagt wir sind angetreten um stärkste Kraft zu werden und haben das Ziel erreicht. Klarer Wählerauftrag blubblubb stellen gerne den Kommissionspräsidenten bla usw. - noch nicht ansatzweise irgendwas von wegen hmmm vielleicht läuft da was falsch.
> 
> Bei sowas könnt ich immer kotzen. Was muss denn noch passieren dass die sich nen Millimeter von ihrem 60er-Jahre Kurs/Sprech wegbewegen? CDU 9% und Rechte Parteien 30? Dann isses zu spät. Mann, Mann...



Die Verluste der SPD waren deutlich höher!
Was soll denn so großartig geändert werden? Und was bitteschön hat das CDU Ergebnis außer Migration mit der AfD oder rechten Parteien zu tun? Sollte die CDU rechtslastiger werden?
Ich verstehe nicht so ganz deine Analyse und außer Versprechungen machen die Grünen auch nichts im Moment, und die Tendenz bei den Bundesgrünen geht wohl klar Richtung Union und nicht Rot, Rot Grün, die im Moment sowieso keine Mehrheit haben.

Was soll sich denn deiner Meinung nach so weitreichend bei der Union ändern?
Ich finde die Tendenz vieler Leute mittlerweile erschreckend, dass sie den Staat oder die Parteien dafür verantwortlich machen wollen, das ihnen nur noch gebratene Tauben ins Maul fliegen, bei der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage und und dem Stellenangeboten ist es wahrlich nicht so schwer, einen gut bezahlten Job zu bekommen und selber dafür zu sorgen, das es einem gut geht, die Rahmenbedingungen dafür gibt es im Moment auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was soll sich denn deiner Meinung nach so weitreichend bei der Union ändern?



Sie sollten eine Politik machen, über die man keine Videos wie ein gewisser Rezo drehen kann (das ist zwar überspitzt aber den / die Kerne der Themen trifft er). Oder die nicht dazu führt dass Millionen Leute Petitionen unterschreiben und zigtausende protestieren die dann auch noch beleidigt und runtergespielt werden (bezahlte Bots und son Mist). Das reicht schon. 

Dass die Verluste der SPD höher sind ist klar - deren Wähler bestehen nicht zum Großteil aus 60+ Leuten die ihre Partei wählen weil sie das seit Jahrzehnten reflexartig machen (meine beiden Omas machen das auch - die haben absolut keine Ahnung (mehr) was politisch um sie herum passiert weil sies nicht mehr können mit fast 90 - aber wenn Wahl ist wird CDU gewählt - die haben schon Adenauer gewählt damals). Wenn die CDU in 20 Jahren noch existieren will wenn die Senioren weg sind die ihre Stammwähler sind müssen sie sich ändern. Vielleicht mal bei den Parteien abschauen die mit jungen Leuten können bzw. die von 20-40 jährigen gewählt werden (Grüne). Nicht dass ich die Grünen jetzt supertoll finden würde aber an der Stelle "auf junge Menschen zugehen" machen sie offenbar was richtig.


----------



## Slezer (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Laut Wahl o mag hätte ich die linke wählen müssen. Hab ich aber nicht getan^^


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Wobei ich fand, dass der Wahl-O-Mat diesmal sehr viele Fragen zur Zuwanderung hatte. Wer also da Nazi war, hat somit die AfD/NPD o.ä. vorgeschlagen bekommen, egal, wie seine Antworten zu den anderen Themen so aussahen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der "wiedererstarkenden FDP" los? Sollte Liberalität nicht gerade bei einer EU-Wahl ein gutes Argument sein?



Linder kam bei den die jetzt die Grünen gewählt haben  sicher mit seinem "den Profis überlassen" nicht gut an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der war leider offenbar nicht dicht genug am Bug.
> Da kriegt die CDU das schlechteste Ergebnis ever bei den Wahlen, verliert über 7% seit den letzten Wahlen und die Karrenbauer stellt sich vors Mikro und sagt wir sind angetreten um stärkste Kraft zu werden und haben das Ziel erreicht. Klarer Wählerauftrag blubblubb stellen gerne den Kommissionspräsidenten bla usw. - noch nicht ansatzweise irgendwas von wegen hmmm vielleicht läuft da was falsch.
> 
> Bei sowas könnt ich immer kotzen. Was muss denn noch passieren dass die sich nen Millimeter von ihrem 60er-Jahre Kurs/Sprech wegbewegen? CDU 9% und Rechte Parteien 30? Dann isses zu spät. Mann, Mann...



Die Krampf Knarrenkasten stolziert wirklich rum wie ne dumme Taube die aufs Schachbrett geschissen hat. Da gebe ich dir recht. 
Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Letztwähler hier in Deutschland 2021 nicht zur sondern in die Urne gehen und die jetzige Jugend weiter macht wie bisher und ihre Eltern auch zur Vernunft bringt. 
Es wäre schön zu sehen wenn die Menschheit doch noch was lernt und nicht den Stillstand wählt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich fand, dass der Wahl-O-Mat diesmal sehr viele Fragen zur Zuwanderung hatte. Wer also da Nazi war, hat somit die AfD/NPD o.ä. vorgeschlagen bekommen, egal, wie seine Antworten zu den anderen Themen so aussahen.



Hatte den Vorteil, dass mir diesmal keine einzige rechte Partei nahegelegt wurde. Sonst hatten die immer einen recht hohe Platzierung, weil klassisch rechte Themen wo ich 101% konträr gegangen wäre gar nicht vorkamen und NPD & Co bei Wirtschaft- und Umweltthemen halt larifari-Durchschnittsantworten geben bzw. die ganz normalen Versprechen machen. Das fehlt allgemein beim Wahl-O-Maten: Man kann als Nutzer zwar ein paar Themen doppelt gewichten, aber es fehlt komplett eine Gewichtung aus Sicht der Parteien. Wenn man denen nicht nur Antworten, sondern auch ein Bedeutungs-Ranking abverlangen würde, würden einem die Ergebnisse viel mehr Recherche abnehmen.

Diesmal hat's bei mir aber auch so halbwegs hingehauen. Habe mir die ersten sieben Vorschläge durchgeguckt und vier davon in die engere Wahl genommen; drei waren ohnehin Themenparteien mit stark reduziertem Themenspeksturm. Und dass ich am Ende doch wieder die Grünen auf Platz 4 von 4 genommen hab, lag auch nur an an den Umweltthemen, die bei Kleinstparteien UND Wahl-O-Mat hinten runter viel. Wenn ich nur die vom Wahl-O-Mat abgefragten Themengebiete berücksichtigt hätte, wäre meine Wahl tatsächlich auf die Neuen Liberalen gefallen, die mir der Wahl-O-Mat empfohlen hat - und an die ich ohne diesen Hinweis wahrscheinlich keinen zweiten Blick verschwendet hätte.


_Edit:_
Zum Spaß gerade nochmal den Partei-O-Mat durchlaufen lassen, um mir mal das entgegengesetzte Ende anzugucken, dass ich bislang komplett vernachlässigt habe. Fazit: Auch da haben die Fragen diesmal weitestgehend das richtige Ergebnis geliefert - meine Flop10 in absteigener Reihenfolge lauten FDP (53%), Bernd Lucke 51%), Volksabstimmung (48%), 3. Weg und Bayernpartei (je 47%), Bündnis C (44%), NPD (43%), Tierschutz hier! (41%) Die Rechte (39%) und AFD (25%).
Nur Tierschützer und Volksabstimmung wirken ein Bißchen deplatziert, aber ansonsten wurden definitiv alle Parteien aussortiert, mit denen ich garantiert nie was zu tun haben wollen würde.


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

SPD kann einem fast leid tun, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ich weiss nicht wer diese Partei eigentlich noch braucht oder wählen soll. Klassische "Arbeiter" gibts ja so an sich nicht mehr und wenn ich eine Partei der Umverteilung und für kleine Leute wählen würde dann doch viel eher die Linken. Und den Rest für den die SPD steht machen die Grünen im Prinzip auch besser und moderner. Die SPD ist mittlerweile nur noch ne veraltete miefige Partei, von der keiner mehr weiss was das Wählerklientel ist und für was die überhaupt stehen. Dazu kommt das die Schröders und Gabriels und zig andern mit ihren Aufsichtsratsposten und Beratergehältern nicht gerade überzeugend die Idee der Arbeiterpartei vertreten...


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Bei mir wich sowohl der normale Wahl-O-Mat, als auch der Digital-Wahl-O-Mat von meiner Entscheidung ab. Wobei das jetzt keine Parteien waren, womit ich Probleme gehabt hätte. 
Die haben dann meine Stimmen beim Stadtrat/Kreisrat bekommen, wo es deutlich weniger Auswahl gab.


Am absurdesten habe ich im Wahl-O-Mat diese Frage gefunden:


> Die Europäische Union soll sich als christliche Wertegemeinschaft verstehen.


Dabei sind die Religionen gerade das Gegenteil von Humanismus und Aufklärung.

@ruyven_macaran:
Wobei beim Partei-Wahl-O-Mat anscheinend die gleichen Fragen kommen, wie beim normalen.

----

Die Wahlbeteiligung in Europa soll um 25% auf 60% gestiegen sein.
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D7gpL_yW0AULmfp.jpg

Dafür haben bei den Erstwählen 9% die "PARTEI" gewählt. Die haben wohl genug Anstalt/heute-show gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind auch die lokalen Ergebnisse da:
Europawahl: AfD legt im Osten deutlich zu | MDR.DE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: Interaktive Karte zur EU-Wahl: Wer hat wo seine Hochburgen? | tagesschau.de


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ja, was wählt man denn?
Gegen ein zentralistisches Europa, gegen die EU-Komission, für mehr Demokratie und weniger Lobbyismus.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Da bieten sich die fortschrittlichen Parteien, wie die Grünen, Linke oder Piraten an. 
Allerdings kommt deine Frage etwas spät.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



azzih schrieb:


> SPD kann einem fast leid tun, aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ich weiss nicht wer diese Partei eigentlich noch braucht oder wählen soll. Klassische "Arbeiter" gibts ja so an sich nicht mehr und wenn ich eine Partei der Umverteilung und für kleine Leute wählen würde dann doch viel eher die Linken. Und den Rest für den die SPD steht machen die Grünen im Prinzip auch besser und moderner. Die SPD ist mittlerweile nur noch ne veraltete miefige Partei, von der keiner mehr weiss was das Wählerklientel ist und für was die überhaupt stehen. Dazu kommt das die Schröders und Gabriels und zig andern mit ihren Aufsichtsratsposten und Beratergehältern nicht gerade überzeugend die Idee der Arbeiterpartei vertreten...



Die SPD hat sich dermaßen fest an die Macht geklammert und dabei vergessen wo deren Wurzeln liegen. Klar, Mindestlohn haben die gebracht.... incl. Altersarmut. Sozialer Wohnungsbau wurde dem privaten Wohnungsbau geopfert. 
Diese Gruppierung von Lobbylutschern ist nicht wert sich SPD zu nennen. 
Es macht doch keinen wirklichen Unterschied ob CDU oder SPD, beide schimpfen über den anderen und letztlich kuscheln beide miteinander und bringen faule Kompromisse. 
Und dann sind die so dreist und nennen ihre Speichelleckerei einen Gewinn für die Demokratie obwohl sie wissen dass das der Wähler nicht wollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran:
> Wobei beim Partei-Wahl-O-Mat anscheinend die gleichen Fragen kommen, wie beim normalen.



Sinn der Sache: Gleiche Fragen UND gleiche Auswertung. Nur dass der Partei-O-Mat einem die Übereinstimmung mit ALLEN Parteien gleichzeitig anzeigt und nicht nur für acht auszuwählende Parteien. Das erspart einem viel Aufwand bei der Zusammenstellung einer Top10/Flop10. (Zusätzlich steht die PARTEI immer ganz oben -aber mit korrekter Prozentzahl dahinter- und Volt wird ausgegraut )


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

OK. Aufgrund der gleichen Fragen war ich vorhin nicht so weit gegangen. Wobei das nach dem Vergleich im September wohl auch für den Wahl-o-Mat kommt. 

Allerdings wil man das Ende vielleicht gar nicht so genau sehen. Da liegt der 3. Weg noch vor der FDP.

Edit:
Mittlerweile sind fast alle Ergebnisse da. Sachsen und Brandenburg sind blau und die Nazis von der AfD haben bis zu 33% erreicht. Dann ist es bis 39 auch nicht mehr weit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*




> Was habt ihr gewählt?


In meiner Kultur haben wir eine geheime Wahl. Na gut, Freunde von Diktaturen sehen das vermutlich anders [1]



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also bitte seht davon ab andere User für ihre Wahl zu beleidigen/anzugreifen .


Na gut, dann streiche ich den letzten Satz wieder. Dabei dachte ich doch immer, gegenüber AfD Wähler muss man jede Höflichkeit, ähhh political correctness heißt das ja heute, ablegen. Das fordern sie an jeder Stelle, insbesondere z.B. die "Nazischlampe" [2]. Und wer sich gegen Menschenrechte und Humanität richtet, hat in unserer Kultur rein gar nichts zu suchen. Meine Meinung.



jadenhoch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich am Ende für die AfD entschieden.


Volksverräter  
Dabei ist das Wort normale AfD "Rhetorik"[3]

______________________________
Verweise

[1] https://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/38.html
[2] Alice Weidel verliert gegen "extra3" vor Gericht: 
[3] Volksverräter

......


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Sind doch alle nur Besorgte Bürger. Besorgter Bürger | YouTube
Auch wenn es für Europa zumindest bei den deutschen Ergebnissen ganz gut aussieht, sieht es in Ostdeutschland sehr schlecht aus. 
Europa | YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> WAS? Die PARTEI hat zweieinhalb Prozent?
> 
> Also ich hab die Piraten nicht gewählt mit dem Hintergrund "die erreichen ohnehin keine nennenswerten Ergebnisse (mehr)" - bei über 2 % kriegen die Satiriker ja tatsächlich nen Abgeordneten oder zwei nach Brüssel. Da wäre das ja tatsächlich ne relevante Option gewesen. Ich schmeiß mich weg.


Sonneborn hat jetzt fünf Jahre intensive Oppositionsarbeit gemacht und ziemlich viel erreicht, z.B. eine Novellierung der Parteienfinanzierung um der AfD mit ihrer absurden "Gold kaufen" Aktion den Geldhahn zuzudrehen. Zusammen mit Semsrott wird er das Parlament rocken. 
„Die Partei“-Chef Martin Sonneborn schiesst hart gegen Dieter Nuhr - Politik -  derwesten.de

Für die radikale Mitte! Demokratie muss wehrhaft sein!


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Am Ende gab es keine Partei, die allen meinen Punkten (absolute Must-Haves: Weniger EU-Macht über die nationale Gesetzgebung bzw. Erhaltung der Souveränität einzelner Staaten sowie des Einstimmigkeitsprinzips), Erhaltung der Individualmobilität, keine überstürzte Energiewende die uns anfällig macht, keine Lockerung sowie eine Durchsetzung unserer jetzt schon sehr Liberalen Einwanderungsgesetze) mit akzeptablen Kompromissen verbunden hat.

Also schonmal nicht die:

- SPD (Pro-EU, Stiefellecker der Partei bzw. Parteien, mit der man Posten ergattern kann)
- CDU (Merkels Einwanderungspolitik, Artikel 13, Ein-Europa-Politik)
- FDP (Pro-EU, keinen Bock auf weitere Privatisierungen, befördert die profitorientierte Automatisierung, Autonomisierung und Digitalisierung des Arbeitsmarktes, was Millionen von Arbeitnehmern alternativlos arbeitslos machen wird und sie in die Abhängigkeit von Dritten/dem Staat treibt)
- Linke (Einwanderungspolitik, Sozialpolitik, unterstützt linksextreme/autonome Gewalt)
- Grüne (Pro-EU, populistische Partei die groß tönt, die Unwissenheit, Ahnungslosigkeit und fehlende Weitsicht der jüngsten Generation schamlos ausnutzt, keine realen Lösungsansätze schafft oder bietet und einzig dafür sorgt, dass es immer mehr Verbote gibt, alles immer teurer wird und die individuelle Freiheit zunehmend eingeschränkt wird)
- Volt (extrem Pro-EU und befördert die profitorientierte Automatisierung, Autonomisierung und Digitalisierung des Arbeitsmarktes, was Millionen von Arbeitnehmern arbeitslos machen wird)
- NPD (Nazis in Reinform)
- AfD (die entsprächen zwar hinsichtlich der EU am ehesten meinen Vorstellungen von weniger Macht der EU über die nationale Gesetzgebung, weniger Zentralisierung und einer restriktiveren Einwanderungs- und Grenzpolitik, allerdings driften die ins Rechtsextreme ab...)
- keine sonstige rechtsextreme Partei
- keine sonstige Linke/linksextreme Partei
- keine kommunistische/sozialistische Partei
- keine Bullshit-Parteien (wie die LIEBE-Partei...)

Viel bleibt da nicht mehr übrig... Die Partei die ich gewählt habe ist am Ende zwar auch Pro-EU (im Post synonym für eine Ein-EU-Politik) dafür hat deren EU-Spitzenkandidat in der Vergangenheit aber einen guten Job gemacht. 

Rechtsextremisten sind keine Option. Extremismus ist sowohl Links, Rechts als auch bei Umweltthemen doof.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ja, was wählt man denn?
> Gegen ein zentralistisches Europa, gegen die EU-Komission, für mehr Demokratie und weniger Lobbyismus.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Da bieten sich die fortschrittlichen Parteien, wie die Grünen, Linke oder Piraten an.
> Allerdings kommt deine Frage etwas spät.


Besonders die Grünen stehen doch für die Idee eines Europas sowie der Zentralisierung - und auch die Linken haben Pro-EU-Wahlkampf gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Der Wahl-O-Mat sah mich in den Positionen bei der SPD. Ich mich eigentlich auch, hilft nur nix wenn die alle 5Minuten ihre Positionen auf dem Fenster werfen. Also wurde es tatsächlich etwas Protest.

Die Grünen sehe ich bei vielen als Ergebnis von Ausschlussverfahren. Wer eben CDU, SPD und FDP nicht wählen aber bei etablierten bleiben wollte kommt nun mal automatisch zu Grün.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Am Ende gab es keine Partei, die allen meinen Punkten (absolute Must-Haves: Weniger EU-Macht über die nationale Gesetzgebung bzw. Erhaltung der Souveränität einzelner Staaten sowie des Einstimmigkeitsprinzips), Erhaltung der Individualmobilität, keine überstürzte Energiewende die uns anfällig macht, keine Lockerung sowie eine Durchsetzung unserer jetzt schon sehr Liberalen Einwanderungsgesetze) mit akzeptablen Kompromissen verbunden hat.



Ist bei mir genauso gewesen. Keine Partei spricht mich wirklich an. Am Ende bleibt einem die Wahl entweder gar nicht zu wählen oder den persönlich bestmöglichen Kompromiss einzugehen bzw. danach zu wählen, was für einen selbst einen besonders hohen Stellenwert hat. Für mich wurde es am Ende dann die AfD.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Gesundheit und Soziales  hat bei mir hohe Stellenwert, und was  für meine Pflegeheimbewohner und Kollegen am besten wäre. 

Dementsprechend  habe ich dafür  eine Partei gewählt.

P.s und die AFD , CDU + FDP gehört garantiert net dazu und die SPD hat mich lange schon verloren.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Besonders die Grünen stehen doch für die Idee eines Europas sowie der Zentralisierung - und auch die Linken haben Pro-EU-Wahlkampf gemacht.



Was ist da das Problem dran. Die EU ist schließlich auch im Prinzip was gutes. 
- Offene Grenzen
- Einheitliche Währung
- Diverse Programme wie Erasmus usw. 
...

Bloß die Entscheidungen müssten transparenter Ablaufen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend  habe ich dafür  eine Partei gewählt.



Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer die Tierschutzpartei gewählt hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wer die Tierschutzpartei gewählt hat.



Du Vogel  

Aber die haben auch gut stimmen geholt


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Kommt ganz auf die Perspektive an. Die Meinungen der einzelnen EU-Länder geht oft stark auseinander. Für Manche wiegen die negativen Aspekte der EU schwerer als die positiven. Und die wirtschaftlichen Vorteile, die die EU-Zugehörigkeit stellenweise mit sich bringt, kommen längst nicht bei allen an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Jetzt wird Meuten übrigens richtig witzig. Nagut, mit Orban und LePen kann er gerne koalieren, 
für Demokraten ist seine Partei nichts weiter als ein Haufen Ewiggestriger rassistischer  Spalter.

*AfD hält sich für koalitionsfähig*
Europawahl im News-Ticker: AfD haelt sich fuer koalitionsfaehig - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> - Offene Grenzen
> - Einheitliche Währung


In der einheitlichen Währung und den gleichzeitig offenen Grenzen für Bürger UND Unternehmen sehe ich das große Problem. 
Bei den unterschiedlichen Lohnniveaus und Sozialstandards entstehen für die reicheren EU-Länder und für solche mit höheren Steuersätzen automatisch Nachteile, da man sich über Arbeitsplätze erpressbar macht. In EU-Billiglohnländern sind die Lohn- und Sozialkosten unbestreitbar niedriger wie bspw. in Deutschland, Dänemark, Frankreich oder Schweden. Und 1€ ist in Bulgarien oder Rumänien genauso viel wert wie hier in Deutschland... Dank zollfreiem Binnenmarkt entsteht einem Industriellen eigentlich bloß der Nachteil der anfallenden Transportkosten - die sind nur verschwindend gering. Die Ersparnisse der geringeren Produktionskosten stecken sich hauptsächlich die Unternehmen in die Tasche, während die Ersparnisse kaum bis garnicht an die Kunden weitergegeben werden (Autos... *hust*). Die Steuern werden von großen Konzernen (speziell der Digitalwirtschaft) auch nur in EU-Billigsteuerländern gezahlt, während in allen EU-Ländern profit gemacht wird.

Zusätzlich halt das Problem, dass eine gemeinsame Währung auch viele Schwachpunkte bietet, die die Vorteile meines Erachtens nach deutlich überbieten. Und du kannst dir sicher denken, welches Land als wirtschaftlich stärkste Kraft den größten Anteil trägt. Die zur Bewältigung der Griechenlandkrise notwendige Nullzinspolitik ruiniert die Ersparnisse privater Sparer, u.A. auch Altersvorsorgen..., und dient einzig der Wirtschaft, damit die Konjuktur künstlich hochgehalten wird. Geht ein Euroland wirklich mal den Bach runter, sind alle Länder der Währungsunion gekniffen. Das Problem gäbe es mit einzelnen Währungen nicht. 

Die EU mit offenen Grenzen und einheitlicher Währung kann für mich nur für alle fair ablaufen, wenn speziell die osteuropäischen Länder ihre Lohn- und Sozialniveaus deutlich nach oben anpassen und damit eine Abwanderung von Unternehmen und damit Arbeitsplätzen rein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen (und nicht bspw. aufgrund fehlender fachlicher Expertise oder fehlender Infrastruktur) unattraktiv gemacht bzw. verhindert wird. Und auch die Löhne und Sozialstandards in reichen Ländern nicht weiter gedrückt werden (das ist für deutsche Firmen ein handfester Wettbewerbsnachteil, wenn der bspw. polnische Betrieb aufgrund deutlich geringerer Lohn- und Lohnnebenkosten einen DEUTLICH geringeren Preis aufrufen kann...).

Wären die Sozial- und Lohnniveaus EU-weit auf einem ähnlichen Niveau, wären mir offene Grenzen und eine einheitliche Währung herzlichst recht.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird Meuten übrigens richtig witzig. Nagut, mit Orban und LePen kann er gerne koalieren,
> für Demokraten ist seine Partei nichts weiter als ein Haufen Ewiggestriger rassistischer  Spalter.
> 
> *AfD hält sich für koalitionsfähig*
> Europawahl im News-Ticker: AfD haelt sich fuer koalitionsfaehig - SPIEGEL ONLINE




Möchtest du dein Argument ausführen?


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...



Das zum einen. Zum anderen gibt es bei offenen Binnengrenzen  häufig Fälle, bei denen Straftäter, die in einem EU-Land straffällig geworden sind (angefangen von Kleinigkeiten bis hin zu ernsthaften Bedrohungen, wie geplanten Terroranschlägen) ungehindert durch fehlende Staatsgrenzen in einem anderen Land für bestimmte Zeit untertauchen konnten. In Kombination mit fehlender Zusammenarbeit und Datenaustausch zwischen den europäischen Behörden, verzögert und erschwert es immens die Festnahme dieser Menschen. Zudem: der Wegfall von Grenzkontrollen innerhalb der EU bedeutet dass sich die Staaten an den EU-Außengrenzen umso mehr um eine geordnete Kontrolle bemühen müssen. Dass das in der Praxis nicht immer wie geplant funktioniert und auch gelegentlich gegen geltendes Recht verstößt (Dublin II z.B.) sieht man in den letzten Jahren.

Bei der gemeinsamen Währung ist es ebenfalls problematisch:
Durch die enorme wirtschaftliche Spannweite der einzelnen EU-Staaten haben die schwächeren Euro-Länder keine Möglichkeit mehr ihre Währung abzuwerten, um gegenüber den wirtschaftlich stärkeren Ländern wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben. Auch gelten alle Währungsentscheidungen der EZB unmittelbar für alle Länder des Euro-Raums, auch wenn die Bedingungen und Wirtschaftsstrukturen in jedem Land Andere sind; manchmal sogar komplett Entgegengesetzte.

Die EU ist nicht prinzipiell gut oder schlecht. Es ist eben, wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben, eine Frage der Umsetzung.
Zudem: Kritik an der jetzigen Form der EU zu üben, bedeutet nicht dass man sich nicht für ein gemeinsames Europa stark machen kann; nur eben für ein anderes als es bisher der Fall ist.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da bieten sich die fortschrittlichen Parteien, wie die Grünen, Linke oder Piraten an.
> Allerdings kommt deine Frage etwas spät.


²

Sehr fortschrittlich...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Möchtest du dein Argument ausführen?


Nein, weil es verschwendete Zeit wäre. Entweder erkennt man selber, dass ein Leben in einer Welt ohne Anerkennung der Menschenrechte widerwärtig ist, oder man will so etwas. Eine fruchtbare Diskussion zwischen diesen Gruppen ist nicht möglich. Die AfD will eine zukunfts- und menschenfeindliche Politik betreiben, z.B. durch Negieren des menschlichen Einflusses auf das Klima und durch willenloses Erschießen von unbewaffenten  Menschen an Grenzen, durch Verbot der Seenotrettung, etc.. Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren, rein gar nichts.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Dann frage ich mal andersrum: Was wäre deiner Meinung nach der richtige Umgang mit den von die genannten Themen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal andersrum: Was wäre deiner Meinung nach der richtige Umgang mit den von die genannten Themen?


Ein grundgesetzkonformer Umgang wäre hilfreich. Das verstehen Rechtsradikale aber nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Dann scheinen wir einer Meinung zu sein. Wie sieht es denn mit Art 16a des GG aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Dann scheinen wir einer Meinung zu sein. Wie sieht es denn mit Art 16a des GG aus?


Ich sagte doch, eine Diskussion ist unnötig, wenn Du nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen Kriegsflüchtlingen, die unter Genfer Konventionen fallen und politisch Verfolgten kennst. Lassen wir das an dieser Stelle, es wird eh nur eine Schleuder von sinnesleeren AfD Parolen

Das Hauptthema ist der Klimawandel, und da kommt der ganze Zynismus und Egoismus der AfD Esoteriker zum Tragen. Unwählbar ....


----------



## Mottekus (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ach Mensch, das Popcorn war gerade fertig. Morgen steht die Prüfung in Staatsrecht und Europarecht bei mir an.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, weil es verschwendete Zeit wäre. Entweder erkennt man selber, dass ein Leben in einer Welt ohne Anerkennung der Menschenrechte widerwärtig ist, oder man will so etwas.


Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Man kann es sich ja denken, dass ich durchaus Ziele habe, die in das Spektrum sehr konservativer bis rechter Parteien passen.
Dennoch würde es mir niemals einfallen, Parteien wie die AfD, NPD oder den dritten Weg zu wählen. Rechtsextrem wählen ist das Schlimmste, was man machen kann - noch sehr, sehr weit vor linksextrem.

Beim dritten Weg könnte man alleine an den Wahlplakaten bzw. deren Wortwahl erkennen, dass dort extreme Kräfte am Werke sind, genau wie bei der NPD.Auch manche AfD-Plakate grenzen schon an Volksverhetzung - und die Partei beweist in den Medien mit Äußerungen diverser hochrangiger Parteimitglieder eine entsprechende Einstellung.

Ist ja schön und toll, wenn der Großteil auf gemäßigte Art und Weise arbeitet - wenn man aber etliches extremes Personal hat (Höcke, Kalbitz) oder die Leute teilweise sogar im Vorstand sitzen hat (Gauland, Storch) und sich nicht von solchem extremen Gedankengut lossagt braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man in die Naziecke gestellt wird.

Die AfD ist leider schon lange nicht mehr die 2013er Anti-Euro-/Anti-EU-/Anti-Altparteien-Partei. Die haben seit 2015 eine Migrationspolitik entwickelt, die weit über die konsequente Durchsetzung unserer Einwanderungsgesetze hinausgeht - hin zu purer Ausländerfeindlichkeit.
Sollte dem nicht so sein, sollte sich die AfD dringend mal von den extremen Mitgliedern trennen und an ihrer Ausdrucksweise arbeiten.



Mottekus schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, das Popcorn war gerade fertig. Morgen steht die Prüfung in Staatsrecht und Europarecht bei mir an.


Viel Glück!


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Die 7,3% Verlust bei der Europa Wahl waren eindeutig nicht genug für die Union!



> *CDU-Chefin Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer* hat als Reaktion auf die  Anti-CDU-Videos von Rezo und weiteren Youtubern *eine Regulierungen von  Meinungsäußerungen im Netz vor Wahlen* angeregt. Siebegründete dies mit  der Sorge vor Auswirkungen derartiger Aufrufe auf die Demokratie.
> 
> Reaktion auf Rezo: Kramp-Karrenbauer erwaegt Regulierung von Meinungsaeusserungen - Märkische Allgemeine



Die CDU ist eindeutig nicht mehr zu retten...

Vor allem:


> Kramp-Karrenbauer sagte am Montag nach Gremiensitzungen der CDU, wenn 70  Zeitungsredaktionen vor einer Wahl dazu aufriefen, *nicht CDU oder SPD  zu wählen, würde dies als „klare Meinungsmache vor Wahl“ eingestuft*. Man  müsse darüber reden: „Was sind Regeln aus analogen Bereich und welche  Regeln gelten auch für den digitalen Bereich.“ In der Debatte müssten  auch die Auswirkungen auf die Demokratie eine Rolle spielen.



Ist die Frau irgendwie im Kopf dämlich (Ach was frag ich da überhaupt bei solchen Äußerungen, hat schon was von einer rein philosophischen Frage)? Der #niewiederCDU / SPD, also nicht bei der Europa Wahl eine der beiden Parteien zu wählen, grassiert schon seit dem Artikel 13 / 17 Debakel und ist keine "Meinungsmache" kurz vor der Wahl gewesen. Es ist die Reaktion auf die klar abwertende Haltung & Äußerungen der CDU gegenüber der Jugend und eine rückständige politischer Agenda in der Union.

Statt sich also endlich mal mit dem eigenen Imageschaden auseinander zu setzen und zu schauen warum man unter jungen Wählern (bis 30 Jahren) nur noch 11% erreicht soll jetzt also nach Willen einer AKK und CDU die Meinungsdiktatur kommen.
So schafft man es garantiert den eigenen Niedergang als Partei aufzuhalten beschleunigen...

Ach und noch das:


> Ich trage hier mit anderen Verantwortung.“ *Sie sei nicht gewöhnt, mit den Fingern auf andere zu zeigen, wenn etwas falsch laufe*.



 Na bloß gut das sie das mit der Forderung auch gar nicht gerade macht (das böse Video ist Schuld das wir nicht besser abgeschnitten haben, diese "böse Meinungsmache").


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Sag mal Nightslaver, wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der Union?


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, eine Diskussion ist unnötig, wenn Du nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen Kriegsflüchtlingen, die unter Genfer Konventionen fallen und politisch Verfolgten kennst. Lassen wir das an dieser Stelle, es wird eh nur eine Schleuder von sinnesleeren AfD Parolen
> 
> Das Hauptthema ist der Klimawandel, und da kommt der ganze Zynismus und Egoismus der AfD Esoteriker zum Tragen. Unwählbar ....



Dabei habe ich doch noch gar nichts gesagt  Aber gut... dann unterhalten wir uns eben ein wenig über Klimawandel.

Wusstest du denn bereits, dass...:

- Die größten 3 Länder (China, USA & Russland) für ca. 50% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes zuständig sind. Und DE nicht einmal für 3% zuständig ist?
Liste der groessten Kohlenstoffdioxidemittenten – Wikipedia

- Frachter der internationale Schifffahrt hauptsächlich mit Schwerölen betrieben werden, diese hochgradig Klimaschädigend sind; nebenbei mehr das Weltklima schädigen als ganz DE, und auf internationalen Gewässern die Umweltrichtlinien der jeweiligen Länder nicht gelten bzw. in unmittelbarer Umgebung oft nicht eingehalten werden oder nicht eingehalten werden können?
Emissionen durch die Schifffahrt – Wikipedia
CO2-Ausstoss - Schifffahrt – das schmutzigste Gewerbe der Welt - Kultur - SRF

- Unzählige Arbeitsstellen in DE massiv von der Automilindustrie abhängen, diese aber mit der Produktion von wettbewerbsfähigen Elektromotoren nicht hinterherkommt; und für die Produktion dieser Motoren unter anderem Grundwasser aus trockenen Regionen gefördert werden muss, was die Böden in ohnehin schon kargen Gegenden unfruchtbar macht; und dass die Entsorgung der Elektromotoren unheimlich umweltschädigend ist?
Entwicklung der E-Mobilitaet hinkt in Deutschland hinterher - Wirtschaft: Aktuelle Nachrichten und Berichte - WESER-KURIER
Rohstoffe fuer Akkus: E-Autos: Ein nur scheinbar sauberes Geschaeft - ZDFmediathek
https://www.wiwo.de/technologie/gre...lich-sind-elektroautos-wirklich/13546402.html

- DE in europäischen Vergleich, mit die höchsten Strompreise hat. Seit der Energiewende zig Gigawatt Strom aus Atomkraftwerken von unseren europäischen Nachbarn zukaufen musste und vermutlich auch weiterhin wird (denn andernfalls wäre es ein Handelshemmnisse, was im europäischen Binnenmarkt praktisch nicht umsetzbar ist). Jedem dürfte klar sein, dass ein Unglück bei einem Atomreaktor Tschechien oder Frankreich uns genau so betreffen würde. Während wir uns gerade vom Atomstrom verabschieden, möchte unser direkter Nachbar Polen beispielweise Kernkraftwerke bauen.
https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statistics-explained/index.php?title=Electricity_price_statistics/de
https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik...chland-importiert-mehr-atomstrom-1626242.html
https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/u...rom-koennte-deutschland-fluten-a-1205511.html
https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Polen-will-erstmals-Kernkraftwerke-bauen-article20745755.html

Wie wird sich das Weltklima also ändern, wenn DE oder gar die gesamte EU von heute auf morgen Umweltschonender agiert?
Die Antwort ist leider: nicht nennenswert.
Einige positive Folgen hätte es durchaus, nur ist es - wenn man Aufwand und Ertrag gegenüber stellt - schlicht und ergreifend unverhältnissmäßig.

Oder wie siehst du das Ganze?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sag mal Nightslaver, wegen was bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der Union?



Vorrangig um dich zu triggern.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

*Es wurde eine Umfrage an den Anfang des Threads gepackt. Wer was gewählt hat ist dort nicht erkennbar, das Ergebnis bleibt also anonym. *


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

@Nightslaver: Was sich AKK mit der Aussage geleistet hat ist doch eigentlich schon rufschädigend für die CDU. 
Nur naja... Distanziert haben die sich bisher auch nicht. 

Man merkt, dass die mit purer Absicht Politik vorbei an der jungen Generation machen. Und dass die Union an Zensur interessiert ist - als nichts Anderes kann man diese Aussage und die Aktion mit Artikel 13/17 werten. 
Privaten Content und private Meinungsäußerung verbieten und sie einzig den Quellen ermöglichen, die man kontrollieren kann...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Oder wie siehst du das Ganze?


sachlicher und wissenschaftlicher

Aber gut, bleib Du bei Deinem "zuerst die anderen"
Ich sagte doch, mit zynischen Feinden der Humanität
ist eine Diskussion Zeitverschwendung. Sie verdrehen
Tatsachen, schmeißen bunt Äpfel und Birnen zusammen
und wollen zum Schluss wieder nur die Schwachen
verprügeln


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wären die Sozial- und Lohnniveaus EU-weit auf einem ähnlichen Niveau, wären mir offene Grenzen und eine einheitliche Währung herzlichst recht.



Deshalb gibt es Pläne für einen europäischen Mindestlohn und Mindeststeuern für Unternehmen.

Dazu wäre es sinnvoll eine Grenz-Umsatzsteuer von 25% einzuführen, die nicht zurückerstattet würde. Damit würde man sofort alle Umsatzsteuer-Karusselle stilllegen und auch die Transporte quer durch die EU reduzieren, womit sich regionale Produkte wieder mehr lohnen. 
Diese Steuer könnte direkt in den EU-Haushalt fließen (dafür werden andere Geldflüsse reduziert), oder wird Anteilig (nach welchem System auch immer) an die Mitgliedstaaten zurückgezahlt. 

Dokumentation: Der grosse Betrug - Wie Kriminelle und Terroristen Europa plündern | ZDFmediathek


> Durch organisierten Betrug werden pro Jahr 50 Milliarden Euro [1/7 des Bundeshaushalts] aus den Steuerkassen europäischer Staaten erbeutet - mit Scheinfirmen, die Umsatzsteuer hinterziehen. Wer stoppt den Milliardenraub?







iGameKudan schrieb:


> @Nightslaver: Was sich AKK mit der Aussage geleistet hat ist doch eigentlich schon rufschädigend für die CDU.
> Nur naja... Distanziert haben die sich bisher auch nicht.



Genauso hatte doch Voss mit seinen gekauften Demonstranten auch reagiert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird Meuten übrigens richtig witzig. Nagut, mit Orban und LePen kann er gerne koalieren,
> für Demokraten ist seine Partei nichts weiter als ein Haufen Ewiggestriger rassistischer Spalter.
> 
> *AfD hält sich für koalitionsfähig*
> Europawahl im News-Ticker: AfD haelt sich fuer koalitionsfaehig - SPIEGEL ONLINE



In Sachsen sind sie gleich in die Diktatur gerutscht und meinen, die CDU soll sich ihnen unterordnen.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> sachlicher und wissenschaftlicher
> 
> Aber gut, bleib Du bei Deinem "zuerst die anderen"
> Ich sagte doch, mit zynischen Feinden der Humanität
> ...



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Natürlich gilt es mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen; und das etwas in der Frage geschehen muss, ist unbestritten. Die Frage ist nur: ist es das wert die heimische Wirtschaft zu schädigen, mindestens mittelfristig die Energiekosten weiter ansteigen zu lassen und den ganzen bürokratischen und personellen Aufwand zu leisten, um am Ende das Weltklima kaum gebessert zu haben?

Da du das Ganze sachlicher und wissenschaftlicher anzugehen weißt, klär' mich bitte auf.
Welche Partei hat einen Gesetzesvorschlag, der nachhaltig und vernünftig die Klimaproblematik angeht, und wie sieht dieser aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Natürlich gilt es mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen


Machen wir das? Nein, nicht im geringsten, wir verlagern unseren Dreck nur und tin scheinheilig. Und die Bösewichter der AfD wollen die ersten kleinen ökologischen Pflänzchen zertreten. Es sind Menschenfeinde und es bleiben welche.  In der Informatik nennt man Deine "Argumentation": _Shit in - Shit out. _Du gehst von falschen Voraussetzungen aus und ziehst entsprechend wirre Schlüsse. Wo soll man da anfangen? Darum lässt man eine Diskussion


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Welche Partei hat einen Gesetzesvorschlag, der nachhaltig und vernünftig die Klimaproblematik angeht, und wie sieht dieser aus?


Am bekanntesten sind die Grünen und die haben dafür auch die Stimmen bekommen.

Immer daran denken, wenn der Meerspiegel steigt und Wolfsburg absäuft, sind die Arbeitsplätze auch weg.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu wäre es sinnvoll eine Grenz-Umsatzsteuer von 25% einzuführen


WTF... Wird die Umsatzsteuer nicht am Ende von den privaten Verbrauchern bezahlt? Du willst also ernsthaft einen Mindest-Mehrwertsteuersatz von 25% und damit hier in DE eine Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer um über 25%? Und die Abgabenlast damit noch weiter steigern? 
Und dann noch ohne Rückerstattung, sodass die Steuer sogar noch kaskadiert gezahlt wird. Schon klar. 

Die Grünen sind genauso wenig eine Alternative. Bis auf Klimapopulismus, Verbote und Vorschriften die zu Kostenexplosionen bei Privaten sorgen können die nichts. Und junge Menschen ohne Ahnung, was die Nebenwirkungen (u.A. instabilere Stromnetze, explodierende Lebenshaltungskosten) dessen sind, wofür die da demonstrieren, köndern. Das können die Grünen. 

Wenn Wolfsburg absäuft, haben wir übrigens ganz andere Probleme... Und das ist noch viele Jahre hin, das erleben nicht mal unsere Nachfahren.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Machen wir das? Nein, nicht im geringsten, wir verlagern unseren Dreck nur und tin scheinheilig. Und die Bösewichter der AfD wollen die ersten kleinen ökologischen Pflänzchen zertreten. Es sind Menschenfeinde und es bleiben welche.  In der Informatik nennt man Deine "Argumentation": _Shit in - Shit out. _Du gehst von falschen Voraussetzungen aus und ziehst entsprechend wirre Schlüsse. Wo soll man da anfangen? Darum lässt man eine Diskussion



Das die Rechten furchtbar böse und unwählbar sind, habe ich dank dir ja nun verstanden. Magst du mir denn auch verraten, wie sich die Problematik "sachlicher und wissenschaftlicher" lösen lässt? Oder hast du gar nicht vor auf irgendeines meiner Argumente einzugehen? Schließlich lebt die Demokratie ja gerade davon: Meinungsvielfalt, Austausch und Konsens


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Wie wird sich das Weltklima also ändern, wenn DE oder gar die gesamte EU von heute auf morgen Umweltschonender agiert?
> Die Antwort ist leider: nicht nennenswert.
> Einige positive Folgen hätte es durchaus, nur ist es - wenn man Aufwand und Ertrag gegenüber stellt - schlicht und ergreifend unverhältnissmäßig.



Also lieber weitermachen wie bisher? Scheiß auf zukünftige Generationen auf diesem Planeten?
Irgendjemand muss den Anfang machen, als Vorbild vorangehen und dabei möglichst viele andere überzeugen das auch zu tun.



Btw, wenn mehr und mehr Gebiete für Menschen unbewohnbar werden, wo werden die Leute von dort dann wohl hingehen? 
Klimaschutz und auch  Friedensstiftung sowie Entwicklungshilfe in den betroffenen Gebieten müsste also eigentlich im ureigensten Interesse der AFD liegen. 
Rassisten sind eben keine Menschenfreunde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich glaube es dauert hier nicht mehr lange und die ersten von uns können graue Panther wählen.  
Ups... Ich auch...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also lieber weitermachen wie bisher? Scheiß auf zukünftige Generationen auf diesem Planeten?
> Irgendjemand muss den Anfang machen, als Vorbild vorangehen und dabei möglichst viele andere überzeugen das auch zu tun..


Du musst Dir aber über die Konsequenzen im Klaren sein. Wenn jeder auf seinem Dach seine eigene Solaranlage hat, dazu für windlose Tage sein Kleinstblockheizkraftwerk, dann werden diese Menschen energieautark, haben eigene Produktionsmittel und werden unabhängiger. Das ist der Sozialismus pur, Teufelszeug für all jene Menschenfeinde. 

Wir stehen mit Industrie 4.0 kurz davor, sich selber reparierende Fabriken zu haben, besser gesagt sich selber austauschende Roboter, wir beommen autonomen Waren- und Menschentransport, 3D Drucker, aus denen Häuser fertig ausgedruckt werden, etc. Wir sind im Umbruch und hier verschläft man, getrieben von rechtsextremen Menschenfeinden, die unnötige und längst geklärte Themen immer wieder auf die Tagesordnung zerren und herum blubbern wollen, die Zukunft. 

Seit vierzig Jahren ist klar, was gemacht werden muss. Das Verbrennen von fossilen Energieträgern muss aufhören. Die Konsequenzen dessen sind tiefgreifend, und es wird massive Einschnitte geben werden. Lebensfreunde wird das nicht kosten, kein bischen. Was wird gemacht? _"Die Schornsteine müssen rauchen"_. Warum müssen sie das? Damit einzelne wenige unglaubliche Reichtümer bekommen. Aber in einer Gesellschaft, in der schon die Diskussion darüber, ob man in Kantinen einen rein vegetarischen Tag einführt, als Ökofaschismus abgetan werden, wird langfristig massiv verlieren.

Um 2100 herum wird der Wasserspiegel 3m höher als heute liegen. Ich habe für meine Enkel billiges Land in Dannenberg gekauft, das werden dann teure Küstengrundstücke. Wir werden "Klimagewinner" .... 



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Oder hast du gar nicht vor auf irgendeines meiner Argumente einzugehen?


Ich habe noch kein Argument gelesen, das es wert wäre, zu erwidern. Es ist eine Ansammlung von wirren "Fakten", verdreht, entstellt, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Wo sollte ich da anfangen? Bei den Grundrechenarten?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> - Die größten 3 Länder (China, USA & Russland) für ca. 50% des weltweiten CO2-Ausstoßes zuständig sind. Und DE nicht einmal für 3% zuständig ist?



Die typische Argumentation der AFD:
"Wir können ja praktisch für nichts, wieso sollen wir also was ändern?"



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Wie wird sich das Weltklima also ändern, wenn DE oder gar die gesamte EU von heute auf morgen Umweltschonender agiert?
> Die Antwort ist leider: nicht nennenswert.



Und wieder AFd Geschwafel:
"Ob wir was anders machen, ist egal, daher lieber alles so lassen."

Kommt noch was anderes von dir als der übliche Populisten Unsinn?


----------



## compisucher (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Grün...
Bin nicht mit allem einverstanden, was propagiert oder umgesetzt wird, aber allemal etwas tun als nichts tun.

Weitestgehende Zustimmung, aber...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3D Drucker, aus denen Häuser fertig ausgedruckt werden, etc.



Da ich aus der Branche bin, darauf kannst du in D. alleine wg. den Bauvorschriften noch lange warten...

Seit 2 Jahren wartet unsere Firma auf die Zulassung eines chinesischen  Fertigers, da in D. keinerlei Knowhow vorhanden ist.
Den ersten Verlegeroboter für Mauerwerk mussten wir aus Australien importieren.


----------



## Arrhenius (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo sollte ich da anfangen? Bei den Grundrechenarten?



Wie war das noch gleich mit Zynismus?  Na gut, ich lass es bleiben. Ein Sache finde ich aber wirklich schade: Angenommen ich habe von der ganzen Thematik tatsächlich keine Ahnung und wandere auf dem Holzweg; so hattest du zumindest die Möglichkeit mich eines Besseren zu belehren, mir die Augen zu öffnen und mich argumentativ auf deine Seite zu ziehen. Aber gut...

Im Übrigen geht es bei der ganzen Diskussion gar nicht um die AfD oder irgendeine andere Partei, sondern schlicht um Umweltschutz. Von der einen Seite wird das Ganze runtergespielt und geleugnet, von der anderen Seite wiederum zum wichtigsten Thema erhoben und für ein globales und kompliziertes Problem, werden einfache Lösungen präsentiert. Die Wahrheit liegt wie so oft in der Mitte. Lösungsvorschläge, die tatsächlich angemessen sind und zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis führen, hat bislang keine deutsche Partei (auch die Grünen nicht).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Arrhenius schrieb:


> ... Angenommen ich habe von der ganzen Thematik tatsächlich keine Ahnung und wandere auf dem Holzweg...


Was macht man dann und was machte man seit Jahrhunderten in solchen Fällen? 
Man geht in eine Universitätsbiblithek und lernt. Ganz einfach oder? Und die
andere Seite geht zum Stammtisch und zieht vom Leder.



Arrhenius schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit liegt wie so oft in der Mitte. .


Ach, kann man nur zur Hälfte Absaufen?




compisucher schrieb:


> Da ich aus der Branche bin, darauf kannst du  in D. alleine wg. den Bauvorschriften noch lange warten...
> 
> Seit 2 Jahren wartet unsere Firma auf die Zulassung eines chinesischen  Fertigers, da in D. keinerlei Knowhow vorhanden ist.
> Den ersten Verlegeroboter für Mauerwerk mussten wir aus Australien importieren.


Genau das meine ich doch, altes Zunftrecht stößt auf innovative Produkte.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> WTF... Wird die Umsatzsteuer nicht am Ende von den privaten Verbrauchern bezahlt? Du willst also ernsthaft einen Mindest-Mehrwertsteuersatz von 25% und damit hier in DE eine Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer um über 25%? Und die Abgabenlast damit noch weiter steigern?



Wenn du lesen könntest, es geht um Produkte, die in Umsatzsteuerkarusselen im Kreis verkauft werden. 
Das Video zeigt das.
Der Inländische Mehrwertsteuersatz im Land bleibt bei den üblichen 15-23%. Wenn über Grenzen verkauft wird, fallen bisher gar keine Steuern an. Das muss geändert werden. Dabei könnte man einfach 25% ansetzen. 

Der Verbraucher zahlt das aktuell in  Form von Steuerverlusten durch Betrug in Milliardenhöhe und steigenden Immobilienpreisen zur Geldwäsche.

Derzeit profitieren nur Kriminelle und Terroristen von A wie Abou-Chaker und Al Quaida bis Z wie Michael Zahn.


---------------------------------------

Edit:
Schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier im Forum die Piraten gewählt haben. Wobei das hier natürlich sowohl von dem Fachthema, als auch vom Altersschnitt passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst bei den U60 liegen die Grünen vorne (Grafik im ZDF). Da passt mal wieder die Forderung der PARTEI nach dem Höchstwahlalter. YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Immer daran denken, wenn der Meerspiegel steigt und Wolfsburg absäuft, sind die Arbeitsplätze auch weg.


Wolfsburg ist mit über 50m zu hoch. Das Elbtal dagegen ist sehr flach, Dannenberg z.B vakant.
Topographische Karte Dannenberg (Elbe)



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wie viele hier im Forum die Piraten gewählt haben.


Hat mir der Wahlomat auch vorgeschlagen. Lag auf Platz 1. Aber die Fragen waren so einseitig.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du lesen könntest, es geht um Produkte, die in Umsatzsteuerkarusselen im Kreis verkauft werden.
> Das Video zeigt das.
> Der Inländische Mehrwertsteuersatz im Land bleibt bei den üblichen 15-23%. Wenn über Grenzen verkauft wird, fallen bisher gar keine Steuern an. Das muss geändert werden. Dabei könnte man einfach 25% ansetzen.
> 
> ...



in 20/30 jahren hat die CDU keine Wähler mehr


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Bei mir wurden sie nicht vorgeschlagen. 
Aber bei der EU-Wahl haben sie eine Chance und bei den Uploadfiltern hatte Julia Reda auch gute Arbeit geleistet. 

Ein Jurist, der sich für Datenschutz und gegen Überwachung einsetzt, ist da sicher auch nicht falsch.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> in 20/30 jahren hat die CDU keine Wähler mehr



Bloß kann das Klima nicht so lange warten. Schließlich sind die Auswirkungen jetzt schon spürbar.


----------



## Krautmausch (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Tierschutzpartei. Hab auf den letzten Drücker nochmal Programme überflogen, nachdem ich in den Wochen zuvor keine Entscheidung treffen konnte, und die Tierschützer sind von den Parteien mit Chance auf einen Parlamentssitz die einzigen gewesen, die einerseits den Umwelt- und Klimaschutz ansprechen und andererseits zur Grenzpolitik nicht vollkommen über die Reling gehen, wie es bei Grünen, Linken und seit dem Influx von SJWs sogar bei den Piraten der Fall ist. Hat leider nicht für zwei Sitze gereicht, muss aber nah dran gewesen sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Wahl-O-Mat sah mich in den Positionen bei der SPD. Ich mich eigentlich auch, hilft nur nix wenn die alle 5Minuten ihre Positionen auf dem Fenster werfen. Also wurde es tatsächlich etwas Protest.
> 
> Die Grünen sehe ich bei vielen als Ergebnis von Ausschlussverfahren. Wer eben CDU, SPD und FDP nicht wählen aber bei etablierten bleiben wollte kommt nun mal automatisch zu Grün.



Nicht nur durch die Beschränkung auf etablierte. Wenn man 1-2 Punkte aus dem Ur-Grünen-Spektrum haben wollte, blieben recht schnell keine Alternativen mehr übrig, bei denen diese tatsächlich Priorität hatten. Bei mir war es Umweltschutz, der beinahe nirgendwo anders auftauchte, aber Klimaschutz war bei vielen anderen nur irgend ein Punkt neben vielen und der eine Punkt wirkte nicht selten auch noch, wie bei den Grünen abgeschrieben. Wenn dann nicht wenigstens ein einschlägiger Spitzenkandidat aufgeboten wurde (selten der Fall), nahm man denen sowas einfach nicht ab. Nur im sozialen Bereich gab es tonnenweise Alternativen.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Man kann es sich ja denken, dass ich durchaus Ziele habe, die in das Spektrum sehr konservativer bis rechter Parteien passen.
> Dennoch würde es mir niemals einfallen, Parteien wie die AfD, NPD oder den dritten Weg zu wählen. Rechtsextrem wählen ist das Schlimmste, was man machen kann - noch sehr, sehr weit vor linksextrem.



Wird halt schwierig bei deinen Ansichten. Was du hier in den letzten 2-3 Posts geäußert hast, ist stark nationalistisch und beinhaltet auch die Bereitschaft, menschliches Leid zu verursachen, der deutschen Wirtschaft massiv zu schaden und unsere Stand in der internationalen Gemeinschaft aufzugeben. Das ist noch nicht zwingend ein radikaler Standpunkt, aber gemäßigte werden sich zumindest hüten sowas offen zu sagen, weil man damit bei sehr viele Leuten heftig aneckt. Nur Extreme haben damit natürlich 0 Probleme und Extrem + Nationalist landet eben ganz schnell in der Neo-Nazi-Ecke. Dazu noch die niedrige Priorisierung des Klimaschutzes, die sich als offiziellen Wahlinhalt eigentlich nur noch Parteien leisten, die Wissenschaftlichkeit komplett ablehnen (=AFD)

Wenn dir die Union schon nicht rechts genug ist, bleibt bis zu den offiziellen Standpunkten der (Bundes-)AFD einfach kein Raum frei, in dem eine dir genehme Partei liegen könnte. Hast du dir Luckes Neugründung LKR angeguckt? (Ich -aus naheliegenden Gründen- nicht, aber rein formell könnte das passen. AFD für Leute, die genug vom rechtsextremistischen Einfluss in der AFD haben und mehr Schwerpunkt auf Unternehmensunterstützung wollen. Das war eigentlich 1:1 Luckes Linie)

Kompliment übrigens, dass du trotz großer inahltlicher Nähe zur Fassade der AFD darauf verzichtet hast, das zu wählen, was hinter dieser Fassade noch alles an Dreck verborgen steckt. Viele andere setzen ihr Kreuzchen bei deutlich geringerer Übereinstimmung (respektive: öffentlich zugegebener Übereinstimmung) "aus Protest" bei den Neurechten.



> Beim dritten Weg könnte man alleine an den Wahlplakaten bzw. deren Wortwahl erkennen, dass dort extreme Kräfte am Werke sind, genau wie bei der NPD.Auch manche AfD-Plakate grenzen schon an Volksverhetzung - und die Partei beweist in den Medien mit Äußerungen diverser hochrangiger Parteimitglieder eine entsprechende Einstellung.



NPD und insbesondere dritter Weg sind, genauo wie die Rechte, offen Rechtsradikal. Die vermeiden nur die Grenze zum illegalen (in letzteren beiden Fällen mit bescheidenem Erfolg), aber Radikalität finden sie offen gut. AFD halt offiziell nur rechtspopulistisch, mit ein paar extremistischen "Einzelfällen", die irgendwie ganz zufällig, hat rein gar nichts mit der Partei zu tun, in z.T. hohe Führungspositionen gerutscht sein müssen und da komischerweise auch bleiben und von denen man sich auch gar nicht distanzieren muss, wenn sie "privat" extremistische Parolen rausholen, die nur rein zufällig 1:1 Aussagen machen, die auch in gedrechselten, mit Hintertürchen versehenen Parteifloskeln passen 




Arrhenius schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich doch noch gar nichts gesagt  Aber gut... dann unterhalten wir uns eben ein wenig über Klimawandel.
> 
> Wusstest du denn bereits, dass...:
> 
> ...



Wusstest du, dass diese Länder mit die wichtigsten Handelspartner Deutschlands und der EU sind?



> - Frachter der internationale Schifffahrt hauptsächlich mit Schwerölen betrieben werden, diese hochgradig Klimaschädigend sind; nebenbei mehr das Weltklima schädigen als ganz DE, und auf internationalen Gewässern die Umweltrichtlinien der jeweiligen Länder nicht gelten bzw. in unmittelbarer Umgebung oft nicht eingehalten werden oder nicht eingehalten werden können?
> Emissionen durch die Schifffahrt – Wikipedia
> CO2-Ausstoss - Schifffahrt – das schmutzigste Gewerbe der Welt - Kultur - SRF



Wusstest du, dass alle naslang Leute mit populistischem Argumentationsstil Statistiken zum Schadstoff-Ausstoß vom Schiffen (der in der Tat extrem hoch ist) mit dem Klimawandel und CO2 zusammenbringen, obwohl sie damit arg wenig zu tun haben und die CO2-Emissionen gemessen an der Transportleistung tatsächlich extrem niedrig sind?



> - Unzählige Arbeitsstellen in DE massiv von der Automilindustrie abhängen, diese aber mit der Produktion von wettbewerbsfähigen Elektromotoren nicht hinterherkommt; und für die Produktion dieser Motoren unter anderem Grundwasser aus trockenen Regionen gefördert werden muss, was die Böden in ohnehin schon kargen Gegenden unfruchtbar macht; und dass die Entsorgung der Elektromotoren unheimlich umweltschädigend ist?
> Entwicklung der E-Mobilitaet hinkt in Deutschland hinterher - Wirtschaft: Aktuelle Nachrichten und Berichte - WESER-KURIER
> Rohstoffe fuer Akkus: E-Autos: Ein nur scheinbar sauberes Geschaeft - ZDFmediathek
> https://www.wiwo.de/technologie/gre...lich-sind-elektroautos-wirklich/13546402.html



Wusstest du, dass man sich die Standorte von noch nicht existierenden Fabriken danach aussuchen kann, wo z.B. genug Wasser vorhanden ist?
Und wusstest du, dass in Deutschland auch massiv Arbeitsplätze von der Kohleindustrie und den Stahlwerken abhingen/-hängen, dass diese Arbeitsplätze aber genausowenig eine Zukunft haben wie die Produktion von Verbrennungsmotoren heute oder die Arbeitsplätze im Kutschenwesen davor?
Und wusstest du, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Motorenproduktion überhaupt nicht mehr in Deutschland stattfindet und dass der Zusammenbau von Batterieautos nur unwesentlcih einfacher ist und auch die Elektronik- und Elektriksysteme sowie die Fahrwerkstechnik, bei denen die deutschen Zulieferindustrie gar nicht mal so schlecht dasteht, in gleichem wenn nicht sogar stärkeren Maße benötigt werden?



> - DE in europäischen Vergleich, mit die höchsten Strompreise hat. Seit der Energiewende zig Gigawatt Strom aus Atomkraftwerken von unseren europäischen Nachbarn zukaufen musste und vermutlich auch weiterhin wird (denn andernfalls wäre es ein Handelshemmnisse, was im europäischen Binnenmarkt praktisch nicht umsetzbar ist). Jedem dürfte klar sein, dass ein Unglück bei einem Atomreaktor Tschechien oder Frankreich uns genau so betreffen würde. Während wir uns gerade vom Atomstrom verabschieden, möchte unser direkter Nachbar Polen beispielweise Kernkraftwerke bauen.
> https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/statistics-explained/index.php?title=Electricity_price_statistics/de
> https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik...chland-importiert-mehr-atomstrom-1626242.html
> https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/u...rom-koennte-deutschland-fluten-a-1205511.html
> https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Polen-will-erstmals-Kernkraftwerke-bauen-article20745755.html



Wusstest du, dass Deutschland neben den "zig" eingekauften "Gigawatt" Strom auch "zig mal zig" "Gigawatt" exportiert hat, also netto ein bedeutender Stromexporteur ist? Und das darunter ein gar nicht mal so kleiner Teil deutscher Wind- und insbesondere Solarstrom für die Atomnation Frankreich war?
Und wusstest du, dass nur die Privatkunden Strompreise in Deutschland so hoch sind, weil die Union, FDP und zuletzt auch SPD absolut alle Kosten auf den Privatverbraucher abwälzen, während Industriekunden ihren Strom zum Teil für 4 Cent/kWh hinterhergeschmissen bekommen, sodass einige niederländische Unternehmen entlang der Grenze bereits die Möglichkeiten eines Stromanschlusses mit eigener Leitung nach Deutschland durchrechnen?
Und wusstest du, dass es europaweite Abkommen zur Atomkraft gibt und sämtliche Kraftwerke der Regulierung durch Euratom unterliegen, was ein aktiv gegen Atomkraft und aktiv für europäische Angleichung arbeitendes Land (also nicht sowas wie Deutschland) durchaus nutzen könnte, um das Unglücksrisiko zu verringern?



> Wie wird sich das Weltklima also ändern, wenn DE oder gar die gesamte EU von heute auf morgen Umweltschonender agiert?
> Die Antwort ist leider: nicht nennenswert.



Bei der ganzen EU wäre der Effekt schon messbar. Wenn die gesamte EU ihr Außenhandelsgewicht in die Wagschale schmeißen würde, wäre er sogar ziemlich ordentlich.



> Einige positive Folgen hätte es durchaus, nur ist es - wenn man Aufwand und Ertrag gegenüber stellt - schlicht und ergreifend unverhältnissmäßig.
> 
> Oder wie siehst du das Ganze?



Wenn man einen Horizont hat, den man als Standpunkt bezeichnen kann, dann mögen Aufwand und Ertrag nicht zusammenpassen. Dann steht man auch nach 30-40 Jahren bekanntem Klimwandel da und hat eine Autoindustrie, deren Produkte sich bald nicht mehr verkaufen lassen. Und 1A Atomtechnik, die niemand mehr will (außer Staaten, Atommacht werden wollen), weil Solar und Windenergie nicht nur sauberer, sondern längst billiger sind - leider aber nicht mehr in Deutschland gefertigt werden, weil diese Industrie ja zum Schutze der Arbeitsplätze äh Aktionärsgewinne einiger alter Großkonzerne vernichtet werden musste.

Hat man etwas Weitblickt, dann ist einem schon seit den 90er klar, dass ein Land das auch in Zukunft eine wirtschaftliche Rolle spielen möchte, sich von fast allen traditionell in Deutschland großen Industrien verabschieden seine Wirtschaft radikal umwandeln muss. Auch mit noch so viel Subventionen überlebt alter Schrott nicht lange und vor allem gehen einem irgendwann die Quellen aus, aus denen man die Subventionen finanzieren könnte. China hat das kapiert, Deutschland ... - vergleich mal das Wirtschaftwachstum beider Nationen. Gerne auch pro CO2-Ausstoß.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Wusstest du....


Wozu der Aufwand des Erklärens?
Ich sage nur Perlen und Säue.


----------



## Mottekus (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Viel Glück!




Danke


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich doch, altes Zunftrecht stößt auf innovative Produkte.



Nicht ganz, überbordende Bürokratie, zu komplizierte Bauverordnungen sind der Hemmschuh für kostengünstiges und innovative Bauweisen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wusstest du, dass Deutschland neben den "zig" eingekauften "Gigawatt" Strom auch "zig mal zig" "Gigawatt" exportiert hat, also netto ein bedeutender Stromexporteur ist? Und das darunter ein gar nicht mal so kleiner Teil deutscher Wind- und insbesondere Solarstrom für die Atomnation Frankreich war?


Soviel ich weiß wird aber deutlich mehr Strom importiert als exportiert.
Und wenn man sich von Atomstrom, Kohlekraftwerke verabschieden will, dann muß man sich noch was anderes einfallen lassen. 
Ich glaube kaum das Windkraft - und Solarenergie ausreichen werden um den Strombedarf zu decken.
Außerdem haben alle Länder um uns herum Atomkraftwerke, wenn da mal ein Supergau passiert und eine Wolke rüberzieht, hat unser (umweltfreundlicher) Atom-Ausstieg auch nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## Zeiss (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß kann das Klima nicht so lange warten. Schließlich sind die Auswirkungen jetzt schon spürbar.



Hier sieht man sehr deutlich, dass das "Geschäft" mit der Angst sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hier sieht man sehr deutlich, dass das "Geschäft" mit der Angst sehr gut funktioniert.



Das hat mit Angst nichts zutun, sondern sind Fakten.
Neuer Duerre-Sommer? | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß wird aber deutlich mehr Strom importiert als exportiert.
> Und wenn man sich von Atomstrom, Kohlekraftwerke verabschieden will, dann muß man sich noch was anderes einfallen lassen.
> Ich glaube kaum das Windkraft - und Solarenergie ausreichen werden um den Strombedarf zu decken.
> Außerdem haben alle Länder um uns herum Atomkraftwerke, wenn da mal ein Supergau passiert und eine Wolke rüberzieht, hat unser (umweltfreundlicher) Atom-Ausstieg auch nicht viel gebracht.



Letztendlich geht es darum, dass eine Industrienation wie Deutschland es gelingen wird und muss, dass man einen Industriestandort mit nachhaltiger Energie versorgen kann.
Das wäre ein Zeichen für alle anderen Nationen, diesen Weg ebenso zu gehen.
Denn sicher ist, dass uns das vor die Füße fallen wird, bzw. gefallen ist, wenn wir nichts ändern.
Und wer jetzt noch mit den Argumenten "Arbeitsplätze" oder "Wettbewerbsfähigkeit" kommt, hat den Einschlag nicht gehört.
Das übliche "weiter so" funktioniert nicht. Die Jugend erhebt sich und will sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Jugend erhebt sich und will sich das nicht mehr gefallen lassen.



Richtig! Hüpfen für einen neuen Krieg gegen die weisen alten Männer. Folgt Greta Asperger!


----------



## compisucher (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Hüpfen für einen neuen Krieg gegen die weisen alten Männer. Folgt Greta Asperger!



Die junge Dame heisst Greta Thunberg, hat mehr Grips im Kleinhirn als alle Neonazis in Europa zusammen und macht wenigstes was, an statt faul vom Sofa aus überflüssige Kommentare abzugeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß wird aber deutlich mehr Strom importiert als exportiert.


Dann informiere Dich auf stimmigen Seiten.
Wir exportieren heute zehnmal soviel Strom
wie vor der Energiewende.

Achtung, Negative Zahlen bedeuten Export.
Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2018 | Statistik


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Hüpfen für einen neuen Krieg gegen die weisen alten Männer. Folgt Greta Asperger!



Der Vorteil ist, dass die weißen, alten Männer aussterben werden.
Das ist auch das Problem der Union und SPD. Deren Wählen sind durchschnittlich die ältesten und die werden wegsterben.
Und die jüngeren Wähler wählen Grün. Es ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es den ersten grünen Bundeskanzler geben wird.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Und auch Greta weiß bestimmt daß es keine NSDAP mehr gibt und keine Nachfolgeorganisation. Also gibt es keine "Nazis" oder Neonazis". 

Es gibt aber sehr wohl Faschisten und Kriegstreiber, auch im linken Lager!


----------



## Tilfred (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es den ersten grünen Bundeskanzler geben wird.



Anton Hofreiter!

War da nicht schon mal was mit AH/18...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch das Problem der Union und SPD. Deren Wählen sind durchschnittlich die ältesten und die werden wegsterben..


Und dabei hilft der Klimawandel!

*Parteienforscher warnt: Nächste Hitzewelle könnte Union nochmal 5% Wählerstimmen kosten*
Quelle: Naechste Hitzewelle koennte Union nochmal 5% Waehlerstimmen kosten


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und auch Greta weiß bestimmt daß es keine NSDAP mehr gibt und keine Nachfolgeorganisation. Also gibt es keine "Nazis" oder Neonazis".



Es gibt gleich mehrere geistige Nachfolger, die auch auf den Wahlplakaten mit "national, sozial" => Nationalsozialismus geworben haben. Nämlich NPD, 3. Weg und AfD. Eventuell noch ein paar andere faschistische Kleinparteien, die regional und natürlich auch geistig begrenzt  sind. 
Er das noch abstreitet sollte gleich mit vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden.
Wie gefaehrlich ist "Der Dritte Weg" im Vogtland? | MDR.DE


----------



## Tilfred (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt gleich mehrere geistige Nachfolger, die auch auf den Wahlplakaten mit "national, sozial" => Nationalsozialismus geworben haben. Nämlich NPD, 3. Weg und AfD.
> Er das noch abstreitet sollte gleich mit vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden.
> Wie gefaehrlich ist "Der Dritte Weg" im Vogtland? | MDR.DE



Sozial? Für was ist nochmal das "S" in SPD? Und der sogenannte "Sozialismus". Waren die "Nazis" etwa links?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Es geht um die Kombination. Die eindeutig eine Verherrlichung des Nationalsozialismus ist und damit den Straftatbestand des §130 (4) StGB erfüllt. 

Schon mal die SPD mit National werben sehen?


----------



## Poulton (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann informiere Dich auf stimmigen Seiten.
> Wir exportieren heute zehnmal soviel Strom
> wie vor der Energiewende.


Zumal z.B. Frankreich letztes Jahr Aufgrund von Hitze und Niedrigwasser seine AKW runterfahren oder drosseln musste.
Atomkraftwerke: Frankreich schaltet Atomreaktoren wegen Hitze ab | ZEIT ONLINE



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Hüpfen für einen neuen Krieg gegen die weisen alten Männer. Folgt Greta Asperger!


Und wo ist jetzt genau das Problem dass sie Asperger hat?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon mal die SPD mit National werben sehen?


Apropos SPD: 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJ1VHKW1Yb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2urVJGE-TXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nahles und Co schaffen es nichtmal Ansatzweise so die Leute zu begeistern.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt genau das Problem dass sie Asperger hat?



Zumal es da einen fließenden Verlauf gibt und es irgendwo zwischen ADS und Autismus liegt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt gleich mehrere geistige Nachfolger, die auch auf den Wahlplakaten mit "national, sozial" => Nationalsozialismus geworben haben. Nämlich NPD, 3. Weg und AfD. Eventuell noch ein paar andere faschistische Kleinparteien, die regional und natürlich auch geistig begrenzt  sind.



Wie "Die Rechte", die eine Holocaust Leugnerin als Spitzenkandidat auf die EU Wahlliste gestellt hat.
Glücklicherweise hockt sie gerade im Knast und bleibt auch noch eine Weile dort.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise hockt sie gerade im Knast und bleibt auch noch eine Weile dort.



Womit sie aber auch automatisch ihr passives Wahlrecht verliert. 
Gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen wegen abgesagter Kommunalwahlen | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Womit sie aber auch automatisch ihr passives Wahlrecht verliert.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Wir reden ja von EU Recht und nicht von deutschen Wahlrecht.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Zumindest in Spanien scheint das lokale Recht mit dem Schwur in Madrid zu gelten. 
Katalonischer Politiker Puigdemont darf bei Europawahl nicht antreten | Aktuell Europa | DW | 29.04.2019
Erst nicht, dann doch:
Carles Puigdemont: Ex-Regionalpraesident von Katalonien darf bei Europawahl antreten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wurde sogar gewählt:
Spanien - Puigdemont als EU-Abgeordneter gewaehlt | deutschlandfunk.de | 28.05.2019 


Im Zweifel muss da der EUGH entscheiden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Hüpfen für einen neuen Krieg gegen die weisen alten Männer. Folgt Greta Asperger!



Vielleicht solltest ausgerechnet du nicht unbedingt Menschen aufgrund ihres Geisteszustandes oder ihrer kognitiven Entwicklung angreifen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß wird aber deutlich mehr Strom importiert als exportiert.
> Und wenn man sich von Atomstrom, Kohlekraftwerke verabschieden will, dann muß man sich noch was anderes einfallen lassen.
> Ich glaube kaum das Windkraft - und Solarenergie ausreichen werden um den Strombedarf zu decken.
> Außerdem haben alle Länder um uns herum Atomkraftwerke, wenn da mal ein Supergau passiert und eine Wolke rüberzieht, hat unser (umweltfreundlicher) Atom-Ausstieg auch nicht viel gebracht.



Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2018 | Statistik

Zweites Suchergebnis bei meiner Suchmaschine.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Hier sieht man sehr deutlich, dass das "Geschäft" mit der Angst sehr gut funktioniert.



Gerade heute erst las ich, dass jetzt erstmals ein Zusammenhang zwischen Klimawandel (der nachweislich vom Menschen massiv verstärkt wird) und der Abschwächung von Jetstreams belegt werden konnten. Die z.B. auch in unseren Breiten zur beobachtbaren Zunahme von Extremwetterlagen, etwa längeren, kälteren Wintern und gleichzeitig heisseren, längeren Sommern führen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewÃ¤hlt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann informiere Dich auf stimmigen Seiten.
> Wir exportieren heute zehnmal soviel Strom
> wie vor der Energiewende.
> 
> ...


Hmm, ok. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Edit: Ich habe auch mal gerade gegoogelt

Stromerzeugung | Energy Charts

Die Hälfte des Stroms wird durch erneuerbare Energien produziert. Nur komisch das 43TWh produziert werden und nach der Statitsik von deiner verlinkten Seite 50 TWh exportiert. Passt ja nicht zusammen.

Wobei da steht "Netto" Stromerzeugung? Ist da der Export schon von abgezogen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Nettostromerzeugung ist die gesamte Menge erzeugter Energie abzüglich des Eigenbedarfs der Kraftwerke.

Deine Statistik bezieht sich auf den Monat April 2019. Die Statistik über das Stromaustauschsaldo auf gesamt 2018.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Deine Statistik bezieht sich auf den Monat April 2019. Die Statistik über das Stromaustauschsaldo auf gesamt 2018.


Achso ok.  Schade das man sich das da nicht für das ganze Jahr anzeigen lassen kann.

Bei Wikipedia steht im Jahr 2018 waren es 646 TWh.

Stromerzeugung – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal z.B. Frankreich letztes Jahr Aufgrund von Hitze und Niedrigwasser seine AKW runterfahren oder drosseln musste.
> Atomkraftwerke: Frankreich schaltet Atomreaktoren wegen Hitze ab | ZEIT ONLINE
> .


Immer dann, wenn man Strom dringend braucht, ist er knapp. Im Sommer, wenn alle Klimaanlagen laufen, fehlt das Kühlwasser, im strengen Winter, wenn die einfachen Elektroheizungen angemacht werden, friert die Rhone regelmäßig zu und es gibt wieder kein Kühlwasser. Der Grundlaststrom in Frankreich ist teuer als bei uns (siehe link). Unseren Strompreis machen die Steuern und Netzgebühren teuer, dafür haben iwe aber auch eine konkurrenzlos hohe Stromverfügbarkeit, für die Industrie ist das grundlegend. 
Strompreise im November – Deutschland und Frankreich rauf, Schweiz runter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewÃ¤hlt?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Hälfte des Stroms wird durch erneuerbare Energien produziert. Nur komisch das 43TWh produziert werden und nach der Statitsik von deiner verlinkten Seite 50 TWh exportiert. Passt ja nicht zusammen.


Monat gegen Jahr, das passt gut zusammen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewÃ¤hlt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wozu der Aufwand des Erklärens?
> Ich sage nur Perlen und Säue.



Manchmal will ich einfach nen Rant ablassen und außerdem übernehmen andere Leute schnell Lügen, wenn sie ganz unkommentiert stehen bleiben - wie hier ja auch zu sehen war. Nackte Zahlen kennen halt die wenigsten auswendig, da fallen Falschaussagen nicht so auf wie bei z.B. offensichtlichen Diffamierungen von Menschen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso ok.  Schade das man sich das da nicht für das ganze Jahr anzeigen lassen kann.
> 
> Bei Wikipedia steht im Jahr 2018 waren es 646 TWh.
> 
> Stromerzeugung – Wikipedia



Du kannst einfach "keinen" Monat angeben, dann hast du das gesamte Jahr:
Stromerzeugung | Energy Charts

Auch schön die Aufschlüsselung nach Nachbarländern, die exakten Im- und Exportmengen erhält man als Mouse-Over. 
Import / Export | Energy Charts
In die meisten Länder exportieren wir in TWh-Dimensionen und importieren nur ein paar GWh. Und unsere Hauptquelle ist auch noch Dänemark, durch deren Leitungen neben dem lokalen Wind- auch noch der Norwegische Wasserstrom zu uns kommt. Ebenfalls weit vorn dabei ist die Schweiz mit ihren Speicher-Wasserkraftwerken. Von dem bisschen, was wir importieren dürften locker 50% Ökostrom sein, möglicherweise deutlich mehr. (Die ebenfalls nicht ganz kleinen Importe via Tschechien müssten eine Menge von dem deutschen Windstrom enthalten, der nach Polen exportiert und dann über deren Leitungen Richtung Süden transportiert wird, weil Mrs. Energiewende auch im 14 Jahr ihrer Herrschaft es nicht hinbekommt, ein brauchbares Netz in Deutschland auf die Beine respektive Masten zu stellen.)


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewÃ¤hlt?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Manchmal will ich einfach nen Rant ablassen und außerdem übernehmen andere Leute schnell Lügen, wenn sie ganz unkommentiert stehen bleiben - wie hier ja auch zu sehen war. Nackte Zahlen kennen halt die wenigsten auswendig, da fallen Falschaussagen nicht so auf wie bei z.B. offensichtlichen Diffamierungen von Menschen.



Social-Media-Analyse: Rechte Nutzer dominieren Diskurs | tagesschau.de

Hier hat man zumindest noch einen Überblick, da keine undurchsichtigen Rankings für Filterblasen sorgen. 

Denn wie man nun damit umgeht, um durch den Diskurs dem ganzen nicht unnötige Popularität zu verschaffen erzählen diese Studien leider nicht. 
Gibt da schließlich verschieden Optionen, die sich z.T. gegenseitig ausschließen:
* Ignorieren
* mit Fakten widerlegen
* Melden / löschen lassen
* Strafanzeige erstatten


----------



## seahawk (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Die letzten beiden sind Bürgerpflicht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Monat gegen Jahr, das passt gut zusammen ...


Ja sorry. Ich war gestern Abend etwas neben der Spur.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach "keinen" Monat angeben, dann hast du das gesamte Jahr:
> Stromerzeugung | Energy Charts


Achso ok. Danke!


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewÃ¤hlt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> * Melden / löschen lassen


Dann schlägt YT sein Team aus hochqualifizerten Affen wieder zu. Meldung von Kommentaren der Marke "_Adolf hat nichts falsches gemacht und Juden sind selber Schuld am Holocaust_": Man sieht keinen Anlass um das zu löschen und man möge sich doch bitte mit dem Schreiberling persönlich in Verbindung setzen, ob er es denn auch wirklich so gemeint hat.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Nochmal  zum Strom: ich möchte mal sagen wie dankbar ich bin das die Netzbetreiber so ein stabiles Netz zur VErfügung stellen. Welchesrund um die Uhr verfügbar ist.
Und auch sehr wichtig. Weil heutzutage fast gar nichts mehr ohne Strom funktioniert.  Computer, Fernseher, Kühlschränke, usw.
Klar der Ausbau des Netzes müßte noch optimiert werden, aber was Stabilität angeht ist das größtenteils schon zuverlässig.
Ich habe nur einmal in den letzten 20 Jahren bei uns einen Stromausfall erlebt. Da gab es  wohl Probleme im örtliche Umspannwerk. Das wurde aber schnell behoben.
Wenn natürlich Stromkraftwerke auch ins Internet gehen sind sie angreifbar. Durch Hackerangriffe bzw Viren. Dann könnte es zum GAU und Kettenreaktionen kommen.
Und der wirtschaftliche Schaden wäre groß.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewÃ¤hlt?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann schlägt YT sein Team aus hochqualifizerten Affen wieder zu. Meldung von Kommentaren der Marke "_Adolf hat nichts falsches gemacht und Juden sind selber Schuld am Holocaust_": Man sieht keinen Anlass um das zu löschen und man möge sich doch bitte mit dem Schreiberling persönlich in Verbindung setzen, ob er es denn auch wirklich so gemeint hat.



Amerikanisches Unternehmen. Dort ist die Aussage - so widerlich der Inhalt auch ist - geschützte Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Sie müssen sich aber an lokale Gesetze halten. Sei es das StGB, oder das NetzDG.


----------



## Tilfred (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie müssen sich aber an lokale Gesetze halten. Sei es das StGB, oder das NetzDG.



Und wenn Alles gar nichts hilft dann eben weil ich das verdammt nochmal haben will!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*

Ich war immer ein Fan von Angie, deutsche Physikerin. Als die Frau an der Harvard University gesprochen hat, sind mir einige Politiker in Hass durch den Kopf geströmt. Dann habe ich geweint, das Angie dort steht und ich bin Wessie. Sie hat den Ehrentitel von Harvard verdient.

Trump hat versucht mit seinen Strafzöllen China zu ärgern. Seltene Erden für die amerikanischen Chiphersteller werden knapp. Wenn das alles Jesse Livermore II ausnutzt, kauft die halbe Bevölkerung der Erde Gummistiefel trotz Dürre, dann geht Pferd vor den VW Bus spannen nicht mehr freitax schwarz.


Oh Mechiko, New Mexiko 
YouTube


Multikulti: YouTube


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was habt ihr gewählt?*



jadenhoch schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Ich wollte zuerst entweder die CDU oder die AFD wählen. CDU weil ich mehr Stabilität in der EU haben möchte, AFD weil ich die falsche Zuwanderung beenden möchte. Ich habe mich am Ende für die AfD entschieden.



Jetzt!! Nach deinem Letzten gesperrten Thema und den getätigten Aussagen von deiner Seite kann ich den Satz besser werten... Lächerlich!sorry! Und ich blödi hatte zuvor sogar noch bei deiner Umfrage mitgemacht. schönes leben. !Blacklist!


----------

